# MR. WIM 2010



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WELL I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD START THE NEW YEAR WITH A NEW TOPIC, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.... THESE ARE ACOUPLE OF CANVASES I'VE BEEN WORKING ON....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

FEW NEW AND OLD THINGS AND A FEW THINGS TO COME IN 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16156314
> *WELL I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD START THE NEW YEAR WITH A NEW TOPIC, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.... THESE ARE ACOUPLE OF CANVASES I'VE BEEN WORKING ON....
> 
> 
> ...


This just fuckin badass!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kool shit homie, VERY kool shit. I'm digging that last panel you posted up :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 5 2010, 08:49 PM~16197929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU.....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup homie! :biggrin: them panels are tight!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2010, 01:18 PM~16204083
> *sup homie! :biggrin: them panels are tight!!
> *



thanks, just a lil somethin ive been workin on.....


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

NICE WORK WIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DO YOU STILL DO WINDOW ETCHING ?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 6 2010, 11:10 PM~16211404
> *NICE WORK WIM  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DO YOU STILL DO WINDOW ETCHING ?
> *


thanks, 

and yea i still do. pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i really like this. i like the effect  


> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 1 2010, 06:05 PM~16156314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2010, 05:30 PM~16218558
> *i really like this. i like the effect
> *


thanks coast, its actually on canvas and its an old sea sponge trick. kinda fun and easy to do. and it has so many posibilities... 

kool...........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ttt for wim, one of the most unique stripers out! hands down


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 7 2010, 07:25 PM~16219964
> *ttt for wim, one of the most unique stripers out! hands down
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thank you.....


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

NICE WORK WIM :thumbsup:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

badass work homie!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 8 2010, 02:07 PM~16227753
> *NICE WORK WIM :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie, i hope to make it out to your shop someday.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Jan 8 2010, 05:14 PM~16229682
> *badass work homie!
> *


thank you.....


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 7 2010, 05:19 PM~16217620
> *thanks,
> 
> and yea i still do. pm me or email me at [email protected]
> *


COOL I'LL BE HITTING YOU UP THANKS


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

dam jaime its about time u started a new topic hey by any chance do u have any pics of evils windows gilbert wants to see them i was telling him how good they came out and how i dont think theres anyone out there who can touch your work in glass well hope you can find some and post them any ways hope this new year starts off good for you hit me up sometime we need to get something goin


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 5 2010, 09:42 PM~16197838
> *FEW NEW AND OLD THINGS AND A FEW THINGS TO COME IN 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice work


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera_@Jan 9 2010, 09:24 PM~16241564
> *dam jaime its about time u started a new topic hey by any chance do u have any pics of evils windows  gilbert wants to see them i was telling him how good they came out and how i dont think theres anyone out there who can touch your work in glass well hope you can find some and post them any ways hope this new year starts off good for you hit me up sometime we need to get something goin
> *


*EVIL 63*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

*HELLBOUND FROM ROLLERS ONLY*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

*CHERRY 64 FROM TRAFFIC!!!*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

*THE JOKER!!!!!*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

*AND A FEW OTHERS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera_@Jan 9 2010, 10:24 PM~16241564
> *dam jaime its about time u started a new topic hey by any chance do u have any pics of evils windows  gilbert wants to see them i was telling him how good they came out and how i dont think theres anyone out there who can touch your work in glass well hope you can find some and post them any ways hope this new year starts off good for you hit me up sometime we need to get something goin
> *


THANKS LARRY 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

BAD A$$ ETCHING I REALLY LIKE THE WAY YOU DID CHERRY'S ETCHING. NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow! Everything looks Fucking Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks bro i just talked to gilbert and he likes ur work i will hit u up tomarrow thanks


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo+Jan 10 2010, 08:27 PM~16249965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice work homie


----------



## mikescustoms (Nov 17, 2007)

BAD ASS FUCKING WORK JAIME


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Jan 12 2010, 11:42 PM~16275010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!!!

got a few NEW projects im working on for some people for the summer!!!!! 

thanks everyone for the support!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSS  WORK


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 13 2010, 07:24 PM~16283489
> *BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSS      WORK
> *


thanks, i am gonna try to get more cars done this year i got lots of new ideas and motivation!!! we will see how it goes in 2010~~~~!!!!!!!!


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 15 2010, 07:03 AM~16298888
> *thanks, i am gonna try to get more cars done this year i got lots of new ideas and motivation!!! we will see how it goes in 2010~~~~!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

a few old pics i thought id post....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

aand a few more!!!! lol


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

more.....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

its throw back day lol.....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ok last one's!!!! maaayyyybbee!!!!!!! lol


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ok last ones.............. hope u like im just tryin to get all my stuff on this tread thats all.... thanks for looking.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need to start practicing..
these panels are sick..

i feel like fuckin up some shit right now


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2010, 08:43 PM~16312436
> *i need to start practicing..
> these panels are sick..
> 
> ...



I know me too! :biggrin: Awesome work! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

damn bro, really nice work!! you made me motivated to practice more and learn.... really nice work


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 16 2010, 06:43 PM~16312436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thank you those are great compliments and you know what these are all things i do to keep busy and keep myself n the game. i love to do panels and other things so when i do cars i have lots of material and different styles to offer....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 18 2010, 02:58 PM~16328360
> *
> *


can't wait till you get down on my windows wim :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

im really digging your style man, i wish i could find the time you're putting in it.. can you make a living out of it ?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo+Jan 18 2010, 06:06 PM~16331200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you and really ive put quite a few years into it i actually have a day job and im not to sure how well you can live off of this unless you put 100% and have a lil bit of a following already lined up. but i guess you could cuz people do.....


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 19 2010, 06:54 AM~16336835
> *let me know when your ready?
> thank you and really ive put quite a few years into it i actually have a day job and im not to sure how well you can live off of this unless you put 100% and have a lil bit of a following already lined up. but i guess you could cuz people do.....
> 
> ...


COOL I WILL THANKS


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

dam i remember you doing a couple of those cars and panels down at the shop it makes me wish i still had that shop it was perfect just to expensive well the work is looking real good i no once you hook up gils windows im sure that will bring you some work he gots lots of connections well im doing another little project after i have gil paint it i think im gunna have you go off on it not just stipeing and leafing im also thinking maybe some hand painting well i will hit u up in a week or two


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

beautiful work.did u used to write graff?also ne pics of 63 impalas or early 50s bombs?u give a lot of inspiration to young bucks like myself thanks keep it up G.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera+Jan 19 2010, 09:14 PM~16346965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup did 17 years of graff all the way from the border of cali/mex to seattle washington!!!! and thank you i just love what i do and if i had to pass anything on it would be do what you love and have fun doing it.... also really i have alot of cars and bombs u just have to look threw my myspace and website that are listed below and see them.. thanks for looking also if anyone gets a chance to see it i came out in a magazine from GERMANY called smokin shutdown #19 and got a 9 page review...
thanks again!!!!

MR.WIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

i also do a lot of sign work i just finished this last night... see ya!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 21 2010, 10:07 AM~16363390
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo+Jan 19 2010, 08:34 PM~16346197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 weeks i will be open for a new project.... taking apointments now.... just got to finish a piece for a big player out right now!!!!   :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

love all the signs and lettering.  i got to get doing more panels.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 26 2010, 08:12 AM~16415112
> *love all the signs and lettering.   i got to get doing more panels.
> *


thanks!!!!!!! im concentrating alot on lettering since it seems its alot of what people are asking me for these days... and panels are great for practice and good conversation pieces lol!!!!

WIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

ttt wut up wim?ne thing new?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 29 2010, 03:04 PM~16453875
> *ttt wut up wim?ne thing new?
> *


yea im workin on a big leaf project right now... i will post pics soon once i get a lil further and get the owners permission to post!!!!!!! i got alot going into this one im sure it will look great!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

whats up homie.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 30 2010, 10:22 AM~16460659
> *whats up homie.
> *


nothin much just workin on this canvas while the leafing is drying on my other project..

this is just the start outline im about to start the fill in's


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 30 2010, 01:44 PM~16461097
> *nothin much just workin on this canvas while the leafing is drying on my other project..
> 
> this is just the start outline im about to start the fill in's
> ...


Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ok its done noe i have to finish my big leaf project....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 2 2010, 11:17 PM~16495380
> *ok its done noe i have to finish my big leaf project....
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

x2 much props wim.wut up with the big leaf project?has owner given permission yet?cant wait to see more


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 3 2010, 05:19 PM~16503434
> *x2 much props wim.wut up with the big leaf project?has owner given permission yet?cant wait to see more
> *


thank you!!! and no not yet.... but i cant wait because im using a shit load of leaf for the under side of a molded trunk..... lol yea its krazy but im sure he wont mind soon....

thanks again!!!!


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

coo coo.cant wait.always lookin forward to ur new stuff.still trippin on that canvas and so much more of ur artwork.such an inspiration.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

lol another panel done while waiting on the leaf to get done.... lol this is a 11"x14" canvas...


----------



## LEE DAWG (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice work dope styles i could tell you had that graff style by your signature :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 6 2010, 03:58 PM~16532982
> *lol another panel done while waiting on the leaf to get done.... lol this is a 11"x14" canvas...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Sick work homie!


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Feb 8 2010, 06:25 AM~16547373
> *Sick work homie!
> *


sure is sic work.is that ur 63 wagon?looks nice man.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 8 2010, 12:00 PM~16548877
> *sure is sic work.is that ur 63 wagon?looks nice man.
> *


Yeah, thanks!


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

ttt wut up wim?finish yet.dont mean to rush u just love checkin in on ur thread.for the inspiration


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

not yet been a lil busy and its alot of work but heres a lil something i also got done but needs to be finished also i just really like the border on it. its all fort knox gold with medium brown and ivory bleeded fill. maroon border and the whole background is one shot as well. its alot nicer in person.......


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

always good to hear from u


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE!!! I'M TRY'N TO UPDATE IT OFTEN BUTS ITS SOME WORK!!!!
*
WWW.WIMKUSTOMDESIGNS.COM*


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

sick ass work wim. you do my favorite striping and leafing work hands down. it makes me wanna pick up some brushes and try my hand at it :biggrin: stay up brother


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

man please dont tell me its true about the chop


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera_@Feb 15 2010, 08:57 PM~16623810
> *man please dont tell me its true about the chop
> *


dont believe people that have nothing, those are the people that feel they have to say things to make them somebody... i still have my car.


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

cool im glad cause i would hate for you to get rid of it i think it looks hella cool and by the time its done i no its gunna be bad ass.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

new lil something i donated to the sac autorama!!!


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

what up wim i'm ready for my windows when you are homie :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 19 2010, 10:12 PM~16668026
> *what up wim i'm ready for my windows when you are homie  :biggrin:
> *


right on, i just need to finish a big leaf project i am working on and do some glass for a guy from TRAFFIC. and i will do your next. should be about 2 weeks. if that kool?


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 19 2010, 11:15 PM~16668040
> *right on, i just need to finish a big leaf project i am working on and do some glass for a guy from TRAFFIC.  and i will do your next. should be about 2 weeks. if that kool?
> *


cool that's perfect thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

a trunk i did at the sac autorama 2010!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16706390
> *a trunk i did at the sac autorama 2010!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

NICE MAN.ALWAYS INSPIRATIONAL.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

few new things, and the red one is a panel im gonna do something krazy for a show.

*panel for sac autoram 2010*








*new panel*








*record album for a gallery show with pro-skater steve caballero*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

just finished this trunk for HELLBOUND!!!!!! from rollers only......


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Freakin Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

HEY BRO UR WORK IS LOOKING GOOD JUST LIKE ALWAYS ....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 1 2010, 03:08 PM~16762034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

what up wim how we looking homie :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0  :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

this is the sickest work i have seen


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

nice work i think gils ready for some work


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera_@Mar 4 2010, 09:52 PM~16801301
> *nice work i think gils ready for some work
> *


 :yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Mar 4 2010, 08:57 PM~16801368
> *:yes:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 5 2010, 09:19 AM~16804561
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

pics of trunk cleared....will be hitting u up on my 67....


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

DAMN BRO, YOU GET DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

sweet work brother


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 8 2010, 03:01 PM~16829654
> *pics of trunk cleared....will be hitting u up on my 67....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niceeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

lookin good homie.keep it up


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 8 2010, 03:01 PM~16829654
> *pics of trunk cleared....will be hitting u up on my 67....
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad ass bro wim got down 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805+Mar 8 2010, 02:41 PM~16829946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
thank you..........


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

SOMETHING NEW FOR A BRUSH MAKER NAMED "CHICO"!!! YOU CAN BUY HIS BRUSH'S ON EBAY!!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

call me  :biggrin:


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

HEY BRO I HEARD YOU GOT SOME REAL GOOD IDEAS FOR THAT PROJECT U GUNNA START SOON CANT WAIT TO SEE IT REALLY I CANT WAIT FOR MY RIVI TO GET TO THE POINT WERE I CAN GET MINE DONE AS WELL


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

QUICK LEAF JOB..... should shine pretty good once the clear is on it...


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

bike looks good i like the leaf


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:twak: :wave:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ANOTHER PANEL TRADE, GOING TO NEW YORK!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 31 2010, 07:27 AM~17053045
> *ANOTHER PANEL TRADE, GOING TO NEW YORK!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Aww You Can Ship it To Texas Instead if you Want Lol! That's Freakin Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

WIM in action at the 4th annual bombs united show


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

damn bro Randys car looks good


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 3 2010, 09:30 PM~17088397
> *WIM in action at the 4th annual bombs united show
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 3 2010, 09:30 PM~17088397
> *WIM in action at the 4th annual bombs united show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2010, 09:59 PM~17096885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! :roflmao:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2010, 07:59 PM~17096885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

tae this thread to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc (Oct 28, 2009)

wuts goin on wim.always great work man.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc+Apr 13 2010, 04:17 PM~17182649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE!!! GOT SOME NEW IDEAS THAT YOU MAY LIKE COMING UP SOON SO KEEP IN TOUCH.....


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

DAMN BRO I CANT WAIT TILL THIS SHIT GOES THREW YOU NO WAT IM TALKIN BOUT HOPE IT COMES SOON LET ME NO


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera_@Apr 16 2010, 05:01 PM~17215409
> *DAMN BRO I CANT WAIT TILL THIS SHIT GOES THREW YOU NO WAT IM TALKIN BOUT HOPE IT COMES SOON LET ME NO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 23 2010, 09:25 PM~16706390
> *a trunk i did at the sac autorama 2010!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SIK!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

Fyiiiiiiiiii workin on some new things...... STAY TUNED..........


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 8 2010, 07:54 PM~17430635
> *Fyiiiiiiiiii workin on some new things...... STAY TUNED..........
> *


 :wave: sup wim keeping busy ?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

Sup gil, yup finishing up old projects, and got something new........ plus I'm just about ready to do that other thing we talked about...... few more tesst run's and it's on!



> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@May 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17432397
> *:wave: sup wim keeping busy ?
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 9 2010, 08:30 AM~17433942
> *:wave:
> *


sup chewie!!!!! almost ready for what we talked about!!!!!!

new under cover MR WIM !!!!!! CHIT!!! COMIN SOOON!!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

man, I swear your work is the most beautiful work I have ever seen.


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 9 2010, 06:28 AM~17433188
> *Sup gil, yup finishing up old projects, and got something new........ plus I'm just about ready to do that other thing we talked about...... few more tesst run's and it's on!
> *


that's cool bro same here  hell ya get down james brown :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 9 2010, 05:30 PM~17436846
> *sup chewie!!!!! almost ready for what we talked about!!!!!!
> 
> new under cover MR WIM !!!!!! CHIT!!! COMIN SOOON!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: :scrutinize: :run:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@May 10 2010, 03:53 PM~17445755
> *hno:  hno:  :scrutinize:  :run:
> *



 :yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 9 2010, 05:30 PM~17436846
> *sup chewie!!!!! almost ready for what we talked about!!!!!!
> 
> new under cover MR WIM !!!!!! CHIT!!! COMIN SOOON!!!!
> *


DAMN CHEWIE SLOW DOWN, CAN SOME OF US TRY TO CATCH UP :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 12 2010, 02:44 AM~17463010
> *DAMN CHEWIE SLOW DOWN, CAN SOME OF US TRY TO CATCH UP :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

TTT for my brother :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

SUP HOMIES HERES A FEW PICS I HAVE FOUND AND MY NEW BUSINESS CARD...









































*BELOW IS A COLAB PANEL I DID WITH 5 OTHER STRIPERS ACROSS THE USA!!! *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT....... you got skills bro


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

word, lot of inspiration


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

sup brother


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 19 2010, 01:18 PM~17542157
> *sup brother
> *


Wuts going on bro? Anything new?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 19 2010, 03:25 PM~17543378
> *Wuts going on bro? Anything new?
> *


not yet but will need your help real soon


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

hey jaime hows the bike coming


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 20 2010, 09:19 AM~17551175
> *hey jaime hows the bike coming
> *


Good the kandy over the leaf came out great just the way I like and it just needs to be outlined and its ready to go....


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

cool just let me no cause i want to clear it twice so it comes out like glass :biggrin: you no how i like to do it


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

new panel that will be given by my club at the SANTA MARIA 29TH ANNUAL CRUISIN NATIONALS!!!! (yes the bomb was engraved by me) :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up wim, awesome stuff bro


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2010, 08:59 PM~17582337
> *what's up wim, awesome stuff bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 23 2010, 07:28 PM~17580336
> *new panel that will be given by my club at the SANTA MARIA 29TH ANNUAL CRUISIN NATIONALS!!!! (yes the bomb was engraved by me) :0
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sic bro :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

whats up homie. digging the work you do. dragon heart will be needing some striping soon. and i know who to call. :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 24 2010, 09:59 AM~17586668
> * whats up homie.  digging the work you do. dragon heart  will be needing some striping soon. and i know who to call.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, let me know!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 23 2010, 07:28 PM~17580336
> *new panel that will be given by my club at the SANTA MARIA 29TH ANNUAL CRUISIN NATIONALS!!!! (yes the bomb was engraved by me) :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good love the engraving


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn your fuckin good at what you do homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

keep up the tight work bro


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice Work :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice engraving.....gotta move forward with our plan soon.... :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP LOCO????


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

JUST DID THIS PIECE AT THE WEST COAST KUSTOMS 29TH ANNUAL CRUISIN NATIONALS!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 30 2010, 11:12 PM~17650744
> *JUST DID THIS PIECE AT THE WEST COAST KUSTOMS 29TH ANNUAL CRUISIN NATIONALS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> FEW NEW AND OLD THINGS AND A FEW THINGS TO COME IN 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

hey bro just checkin to see how my daughters bike coming and by the way that panel you did at the show came out nice


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Jun 1 2010, 04:41 PM~17667922
> *hey bro just checkin to see how my daughters bike coming and by the way that panel you did at the show came out nice
> *


just got to outline it, should be done this weekend..... :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

a lil idea i had with some ink and paper!!! hmmm maybe a t-shirt design? maybe!!!! lol


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17680246
> *a lil idea i had with some ink and paper!!! hmmm maybe a t-shirt design? maybe!!!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


ya i can see it as a shirt u should have carlens hook up one and see how they look i can see this on the back wat about the front


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17680246
> *a lil idea i had with some ink and paper!!! hmmm maybe a t-shirt design? maybe!!!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


nice was up wim 
:wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

give me a call man. tried calling you and texting you but not going thru 
joes ready :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 2 2010, 09:53 PM~17680246
> *a lil idea i had with some ink and paper!!! hmmm maybe a t-shirt design? maybe!!!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Cool!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

so wats up u gunna do that design as a shirt i need a XXL let me no


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Jun 7 2010, 06:54 PM~17721959
> *so wats up u gunna do that design as a shirt i need a XXL let me no
> *


I'm having it digitized now, once that's done I'll see were my funds r to get it printed.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

cool you should look around theres hella places to do the printing out here shit you should try and make a few to take to one of ur shows and see them if u get the right color combo they will go quick i might even grab a few


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

*FUCKIN' WIM!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

LOL THANKS SIC!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Count me in on a shirt also 2x very nice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 18 2010, 06:14 PM~17827669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

HEY BRO THANKS FOR HOOKIN UP MY DAUGHTERS BIKE I WILL POST PIC OF IT SOON I ALREADY CLEARED IT AND RECLEARED IT SO NOW ITS NICE AND SMOOTH AND THAT BIOTCH POPS LIKE NO OTHER ONCE AGAIN THANKS ****


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Jul 1 2010, 09:31 PM~17942018
> *HEY BRO THANKS FOR HOOKIN UP MY DAUGHTERS BIKE I WILL POST PIC OF IT SOON I ALREADY CLEARED IT AND RECLEARED IT SO NOW ITS NICE AND SMOOTH AND THAT BIOTCH POPS LIKE NO OTHER  ONCE AGAIN THANKS ****
> *


right on!!! cant wait to see it together!!!!! i have a feeling its gonna do big things!!!!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

whats up bro ,how u doing .


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

HEY BRO ITS COMIN TOGETHER I THINK HES GUNNA WANT TO SEE AFTER WE DO HIS FIRE WALL WILL U BE ABLE TO COME DOWN TO STRIPE AND LEAF IT AND MYBE ALSO DO THE WINDSHIELD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LET ME NO


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Jul 15 2010, 06:04 PM~18057060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 30 2010, 10:12 PM~17650744
> *JUST DID THIS PIECE AT THE WEST COAST KUSTOMS 29TH ANNUAL CRUISIN NATIONALS!!!
> 
> 
> ...



nice piece bRO. thats my homie ROB from Cherry Club Photography's Wife. its a trip to see her on here. :biggrin: he is gonna do a photo shoot with my ride  hey bro i want a pannel done up hit me up if you have any to sell.


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ****


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON HERE, JUST PUTTIN IN WORK!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

IN CASE YOU MISSED IT THIS WAS FROM "BRUSH STROKE 2010" THANKS BUGS, JAKE BLANCAS, THINMAN, PEEWEE, AND MANY OTHERS FOR ATTENDING!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

good talking to u...see u sunday....lets get this ride crankin.... :yes:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

GOT IT DONE FOR THE CHEWIE!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 06:38 PM~18500585
> *GOT IT DONE FOR THE CHEWIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 05:38 PM~18500585
> *GOT IT DONE FOR THE CHEWIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

A FEW THINGS IVE WORKED ON RECENTLY.... thank u all for the great compliments..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Nice work wimone!


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 28 2010, 07:47 AM~18680423
> *A FEW THINGS IVE WORKED ON RECENTLY.... thank u all for the great compliments..
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE ARTWORK HOMIE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> GOT IT DONE FOR THE CHEWIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 28 2010, 08:47 AM~18680423
> *A FEW THINGS IVE WORKED ON RECENTLY.... thank u all for the great compliments..
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> Nice work wimone!





> LOVE THE ARTWORK HOMIE





> > GOT IT DONE FOR THE CHEWIE!!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

nice work brotha..! :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn bro, looking good.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

A FEW NEW ITEMS............


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 14 2010, 08:31 AM~19063957
> *A FEW NEW ITEMS............
> 
> 
> ...


creative!!!! fascinated by ur work bro


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 14 2010, 10:31 AM~19063957
> *A FEW NEW ITEMS............
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice work you have there!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 14 2010, 07:31 AM~19063957
> *A FEW NEW ITEMS............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 14 2010, 08:31 AM~19063957
> *A FEW NEW ITEMS............
> 
> 
> ...


 wow bro thats some bad ass work bro im starting on the town car frame then im moving on to paint and you will be getting that call bro I didnt forget


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2010, 03:27 PM~19075081
> *wow bro thats some bad ass work bro im starting on the town car frame then im moving on to paint and you will be getting that call bro I didnt forget
> *


  let me know!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

Another piece i just finished for the new years gallery show at GASOLINE GALLERY in El Segundo!!!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 13 2010, 06:50 PM~19318334
> *Another piece i just finished for the new years gallery show at GASOLINE GALLERY in El Segundo!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 13 2010, 07:50 PM~19318334
> *Another piece i just finished for the new years gallery show at GASOLINE GALLERY in El Segundo!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 13 2010, 06:50 PM~19318334
> *Another piece i just finished for the new years gallery show at GASOLINE GALLERY in El Segundo!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass work bro!
:wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 13 2010, 06:50 PM~19318334
> *Another piece i just finished for the new years gallery show at GASOLINE GALLERY in El Segundo!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice! :wow:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 06:38 PM~18500585
> *GOT IT DONE FOR THE CHEWIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Deck lid is top notch, great piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family Wim!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR HAVE A SAFE ONE


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ANYONE NEED A SIGN BOARD?????? LOL JUST FINISHED THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

JUST UPDATED MY WEBSITE:

wimkustomdesigns.com


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 9 2011, 10:00 PM~19551538
> *JUST UPDATED MY WEBSITE:
> 
> wimkustomdesigns.com
> *


AMAZING WORK BRO! BEEN A BIG FAN OF YOUR WORK FOR AWHILE... GREAT WEBSITE TOO!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

THANKS TO ALL!!!!! HERES A LIL FREESTYLE I DID SUNDAY MORNING..... TELL YA WHAT ITS FUN AND VERY CHALLENGING KNOWING EACH STROKE HAS TO COUNT.


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Wassup bro...Hit me up wen u get sum free time....Got a project for u....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 12 2011, 09:42 AM~19851962
> *Wassup bro...Hit me up wen u get sum free time....Got a project for u....
> *


ill be stoppin by soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ready for clear!!!!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 25 2011, 12:33 AM~19956272
> *ready for clear!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 25 2011, 12:33 AM~19956272
> *ready for clear!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

nice nice


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 4 2011, 07:23 AM~20013303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE MOST BEAUTIFUL TOOL BOX I HAVE EVER SEEN..... GREAT WORK BROTHA!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

STILL WORKIN!!!!


----------



## detail (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 4 2011, 07:23 AM~20013303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Amazing work as always Wim !!


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 4 2011, 10:23 AM~20013303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

your artwork is freakin' bad...top notch


----------

